# My little guard donkies



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

I live in central/coastal Florida, and we are having a bad outbreak of Encephalomyelitis, i’ve 
vaccinated my horse, but now am concerned about the Donkies. Neither of them are “broke” or very friendly (our choice) and have had nothing done to them except periodical hoof trimming. 
I’m not a huge proponent of vaccines, but, would like to hear other opinions and or stories.
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the outbreak is that bad, you may want to seriously consider it. There are times when a vaccine is worth it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would give it, especially having a breakout going on.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Im originally from Ocala - I would vaccinate them. That area is bad for all kinds of stuff like that..lyme disease too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrible and scary for sure.
Hope none of your animals get them.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't vaccinate, but in an area where there is an outbreak, I'd highly consider.


----------

